# Plant Lead Weights



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey all,

Sometimes when we buy plants from our LFS, we often find them with lead or zinc weights wrapped around the bunch of plants we choose.

I was wondering if it would be toxic to my CRS I plant these bunches (with weights on) ?
I understand CRS do not tolerate the presence of heavy metals well.

Can anyone shine in some insight?

Thnx


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would definately not put it in a shrimp tank. Even with fish, I usually take them out as I found that they will eventually slowly disolve in your tank anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

